
Remote Logging with SSH and Syslog-NG - clebio
http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/sysadmin/SSH-SyslogNG.html
======
dozzie
Please don't. SSH client was never a tool intended for unsupervised running
(i.e. running as a daemon/service). Deploying it in any non-trivial scale
gives awful lot of problems, including managing host keys, user keys, user
accounts to log for port forwarding, and ensuring that user key for port
forwarding actually allows for nothing more.

You can tell how well suited it was for the task from just the list of options
and redirections in /etc/inittab entry from the article, and it still misses
several important options (e.g. setting ExitOnForwardFailure or
StrictHostKeyChecking). How can you be sure you covered all the necessary
options?

And all that while there is a well-known tool called stunnel. Really, I
wouldn't trust the training on sysadmin's tasks that recommends using SSH for
such things.

